# Here is a GREAT deal



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Check this one out if you need a Bosch Colt and/or Jig Saw. This is one heck of a deal.

http://www.internationaltool.com/woodworking/tools/boswwck2.html


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Yup, very good deal there Bob! Both of those are great items. 

Corey


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

It's almost tempting enough to make me obtain a green card, pack up and migrate to the USA!


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

harrysin said:


> It's almost tempting enough to make me obtain a green card, pack up and migrate to the USA!


Now harry..... if you are coming over here please leave that metric yard stick at home


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

THANKS

That's heck of a deal,, where can you get a new Colt trim router for 20.oo bucks..

If I didn't have both I would jump on this one ..

Now you need to find a plunge base for the Colt..made by Bosch..



=========




Bob N said:


> Check this one out if you need a Bosch Colt and/or Jig Saw. This is one heck of a deal.
> 
> http://www.internationaltool.com/woodworking/tools/boswwck2.html


----------

